# could green poop mean chlamydia???



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello again,

I have been pestering you with many questions, I know.
I have another.

I took a fecal sample to our vet, which came back neg, for parasites







but, he was worried about the green colour. He thought it might be chlamydia (although the consistency is ok right now).

He said he just wants to be sure because we have a baby.
Problem is, it is going to be $150, and we are really tight for cash. I just want to be sure there is cause for concern.
I want Lorry and Diesel to be healthy (as well as our baby, Fern), I just wondered if anyone had any input.

Thanks so much,
Jenni


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bumping this post to the top for someone who can answer this question.......Treesa


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't know if you have solved this yet or not- sorry no one's answered sooner. Exactly how was the vet planning on treating the little guy if it did have clymadia? You might be better off just going to a website such as www.jedds.com or www.chevita.com and checking the symptoms, then ordering meds from there. I just thought that was curious since I have a baby now, and she's got the same issue- although, I am thinking maybe it's the baby bird formula doing it since she's better when the doves feed her.

And I also have a male pigeon, who's been having very smelly, green watery poop himself, althogh his wife is fine. So I am going to check into this too, LOL! I had thought it was due to sitting on the nest, but it's still occuring.

I know from personal experience how rediculously expensive the vet can be.

Good luck!

Suzanne


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

You know, I just checked both sites out, and neither one made any mention of chlamydia as a possible cause of green poop, or any poop problems period. But the causes it did list were pretty serious.

How are your pigeons currently??

Suzanne


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

yes, if anything, just go ahead and treat for it and forget the test. But if there have been any diet changes at all, this will change the color. If they haven't eaten in a day or so, it will be dark green and slimy. Here's some helpful info for you and I suggest doing a round of Baytril fi the symptoms persist and forgetting the test. Wash your hands carefully when handling because it can be transmitted to you.
http://www.wingswest.net/pigeons/health/ornithosis.html 




[This message has been edited by ddpowell (edited November 19, 2003).]


----------



## slugmonkey (Nov 10, 2003)

this sounds more like salmonella to me there is a site (siegels.com????) they cater more to racers than anything but there is a lot of info as far as poop i think its more about the consistency than color when our racers are healthy ( in form )theirs comes out like ball bearings very firm if its watery or smells really bad i know there is something wrong if you are not sure about whos pooping where ( we have about 300 pigeons ) just scrape your loft good then go in at night and see who is where then check early in morning to see who needs help


----------



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the replies.
Both my birds seem to be ok now. Occassionally one will have a bit of a green poop, but our vet said that it will be consistently green if there is a real problem. The consistency also seems to be fine. The vet said it may have been something they ate.
Thanks for all the info on sites to check out. I will do that for sure.

Jenni


----------

